# Viking Rants Here...



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Brought to you buy your favorite Packer fan...

This is the place to let it out!

Is Childress married to TJack as his QB? Are they both the problem or is it one moreso than the other?

What's up with AP? For two games in a row, he has a huge first half, but can't keep it going in the second.

I smell drama in the Twin Cities! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

When 3rd and five is a running down, you know that there is no confidence in the QB. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out!! I really think it is time to cut Chilly loose! His arrogance just has hurt him so much. He put all his eggs in the T-Jack basket and those eggs are starting to smell real bad about now. The defense can only do so much when you are playing against that good of a QB. There has to be somone that can complete a 3rd down pass. Some of those passes you have to wonder if he was looking at the cheerleaders when he threw them!!! :eyeroll: 
Oh well, once waterfowl and pheasant season starts in earnest I won't have to be at home watching that crap anymore!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Im leaving for Canada in 11 days 8) .


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

T Jack will start the next game and he'd better do way better or Chili will really feel the pressure. You are right doc, he has hitched the wagon to TJack and it's not working. I think the play calling is a direct reflection on TJack's ability. He rolls out and tries to make a play since he can't read a defense and his long balls are a prayer. No touch at all. What's funny is he does have a nice play here or there but that's only about 1 out of 10 completions.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You can't put all the blame on TJack....but about 90% of it. If our great TE would have caught two passes that hit him in the bread basket.....Touch down in the end zone against the colts.....and the frist down against the packers......the vikes could be 2-0......But also when you have a QB missing WR's by 5 yards.....it is never a good thing.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Tjack has 3 good plays and then 10 bad ones. The vikes need to get a new QB or/and head coach. Look at what happend to the Bears when the stayed with rex grosman. uke:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Look at what happend to the Bears when the stayed with rex grosman. uke:


Went to a super bowl???


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I think djleye said it all. Chilly is a horrible coach and Tj is pathetic. There is no excuse for him..he is supposed to be a pro. His skills are lacking and the fact that chilly stays with him shows his football sense.
All tj can throw is a short slant or roll out and all the teams know it.
Rumor has it that there are thoughts of bringing over Jeff Garcia? 
Also heard if vikes don't make playoffs-chilly is done.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

870 XPRS said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at what happend to the Bears when the stayed with rex grosman. uke:
> ...


I was refering to the season after that.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I totally agree this is Chilly's year to do something or he is gone.

I also think Chilly needs to fully turn over the O to the offensive corrdinator.

People always said he was an offensive genius in Philly.....but Reid called all the plays....so what did chilly do???

Yep next week T-jack better do good or he should find his backside riding the pine.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No matter how you slice it, it was a horrible football game. There's no way your team should dominate for the majority of the game and leave it open for the taking.

They can't get it done in the red zone.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have supported TJack since he was drafted. I am no longer a believer. I think he is on a 30 minute leash. If his first half on Sunday is like the first two games, Gus is starting the second half. The last game was painful but predictable. This is starting to remind me of when the Vikings built that Dallas dynasty by trading for the guy that was gonna put us over the top...Herschel. Whatever happens, don't mortgage years of drafts for "THE GUY".


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

verg said:


> Rumor has it that there are thoughts of bringing over Jeff Garcia?quote]
> 
> Won't happen until Ferotte has a chance first.Besides if Garcia can't beat out Griese,why would they want him.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Won't happen until Ferotte has a chance first.Besides if Garcia can't beat out Griese,why would they want him.


Because Garcia and Griese are better than T-Jack. Honestly, I hope they stay with T-Jack because that means the Vikes have NO chance of making the playoffs. Frerotte would get them to the playoffs as well.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look at it this way.....a few more losses and we will be in the hunt for Tim Tebow!


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I am going to give tavaris a few more games to say anything. I liked him last year and still are things I like about him this year. I think a lot of the problems are with the receivers. I don't know a few more games and I will make my decision.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I would like to know what is wrong with Green Bay. I think the cheese has gone bad. Sure Rogers did well the first two games but he is going to fall hard. :sniper: Green Bay. :sniper: Rogers.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Go Titans!!!! :withstupid:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What are the odds of the Vikings going 0-5? Looks like they have a real possibility..

Tebow 09' ... although how about that Hunter Cantwell from Louisville? Looks like the Vikes will have a lot of good choices in a few months..

*Top Quarterbacks for 2009*
*1. Hunter Cantwell, Louisville *
Height: 6'5 - Weight: 230 
Cantwell has the size and arm strength of a pro QB. He just has to prove he can play every week.

*2. Tim Tebow, Florida *
Height: 6'3 - Weight: 235 
Tebow looked good throwing the ball last season, but needs to prove he can sit in the pocket most downs and throw the ball accurately.

*3. Matthew Stafford, Georgia *
Height: 6'3 - Weight: 237 
Matthew Stafford has all the physical attributes you look for in an NFL quarterback. Like Cantwell and Tebow he just needs to show he can get the job done consistently.

*4. Chase Daniel, Missouri *
Height: 6'0 - Weight: 223 
Chase Daniel is a little on the short side for an NFL quarterback, but so was Drew Brees.

*5. Todd Boeckman, Ohio State* 
Height: 6'5 - Weight: 243 
Boeckman is a huge QB with a cannon for an arm. He just needs to show he can avoid the rush in the pocket and get rid of the ball.

*6. Cullen Harper, Clemson *
Height: 6'4 - Weight: 215 
Cullen Harper looked fantastic last season. Another year like that will get him into 2009's second round.

*7. Nate Longshore, California *
Height: 6'5 - Weight: 233 
Like most of the other QB's in this class, Longshore has shown flashes of brilliance. He just needs to do it week in and week out.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Go Bucs :withstupid: ....Hammer the Pukes. :beer:

Ryan.....how can the Vikes go 0-5 when they beat Carolina last week????


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Go Bucs :withstupid: ....Hammer the Pukes. :beer:
> 
> Ryan.....how can the Vikes go 0-5 when they beat Carolina last week????


:lol:

my bad 

I thought someone said it was just a moral victory?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

VERY UGLY AGAIN!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like Frerotte will be out for a bit? Hurt his hand in the 4th and they brought TJack back in..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> VERY UGLY AGAIN!


You can say that again.....Vikes and Pukes stunk. uke:

It's going to be like the AL Central......Twins and Whities trying to give it away.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

R y a n said:


> *5. Todd Boeckman, Ohio State*
> Height: 6'5 - Weight: 243
> Boeckman is a huge QB with a cannon for an arm. He just needs to show he can avoid the rush in the pocket and get rid of the ball.


 :rollin: :idiot:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

T Shot said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > *5. Todd Boeckman, Ohio State*
> ...


That is what his current ranking was on some NFL Scouting website...

crazy huh? Must have been pre-season predictions, or else they are figuring they can work on his weak points, but they can't make him 6'5" 243 with coaching...


----------

